# Working on Raspberry Pi and recognition of when someone is holding a gun.



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

I felt bad for that Uber driver in Chicago who was shot in head by Passenger and died after being in Vegetative state for a while. So I am working on this. If it works out well after I do tests with my budy who is security guard and has conceal carry, then I'll update it and roll out scripts and stuff I used. I'll be using some open source projects from Github.









GitHub - HeeebsInc/WeaponDetection


Contribute to HeeebsInc/WeaponDetection development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





Idea is to get the the Raspberry pi running the open source linux and other open source code from Github to recognize when a person inside the car pulls out a gun and the Raspberry pie connected to a loud speaker can sound police alarm or saying "Police Police" to scare off that person so person can run out of the car thinking police are arriving. It can save a drivers life as the driver might not even see a gun being pulled out in back seat. It can be mounted up higher so it can see entire interior of car.

The part I am holding with my hand is the Camera interface. It can also have feature to send Bluetooth signal to phone to automatically dial 911. Some newer cars have 911 assist with AndroidAuto and that can even make it easier for it to automatically call 911 upon detection of someone pulling gun out while simultaneously sounding loud speaker with sirens and yelling "Police Police" or whatever you wanna program it to do or yell.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You drink a crappy brand of bottle water.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> You drink a crappy brand of bottle water.


grandma bought it


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> grandma bought it


How did you make it back to Grandmas basement so fast?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> How did you make it back to Grandmas basement so fast?


Via American Airlines. Be careful American airlines had good quality planes but they often cancel or delay flights and their flight attendants often have bad attitude especially when giving you refreshments juices and boring cracker snaks.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What kind of night vision does that have?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What kind of night vision does that have?


Just IR


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Too bad it doesn't blast anyone fondling a gun in the car,


----------

